# A+ 220-702 Advice



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All, 

I took the 220-701 exam in September and did very well. I go to school for networking and am constantly around IT technologies/information/etc.. I am taking the 220-702 exam on Monday and was just wondering what you guys/girls thought of the essentials compared to the applications? I really thought the essentials was a piece of cake..thing is I haven't really been studying or w.e..since my last exam but I feel I'm ready for the 702 with just a good weekend cram session (practice tests, prf. messer vids, etc) what y'all think? 
Thanks


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Essentials is definitely easier than the Application exam. If you did well on the application exam then I would just suggest studying and brushing up on the material for the essentials exam for a week or so before you take it. Take some practice exams to get a feel for where you're at and how much you'll need to study.


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey thanks for the post, good news though , I passed with an awesome score , even better than the essentials.. I actually thought the application exam was much harder than then the essentials, but I guess everyones different, and the exams are random so yeah..now just gotta prepare for the net+ ..thanks


----------

